# Advice on Pass'Etapes aire cards



## mike w (Feb 23, 2022)

I have bought and received a French Aire pass. I was expecting it to be a smart card as it's required to be preloaded with credit ready to use at automated aire sites.
As my French is non existent I was enquiring if other members had used this system, to access the aire do I just punch in the serial number of the card as I enter and leave?
Hope I am worrying about nothing. Trawling through the App and the full website I cannot find numpty instructions on how the use it.


----------



## Cass (Feb 23, 2022)

You just swipe it as you arrive and the barrier lifts same on leaving  you are charged on leaving and if you stay over 24 hours you will be charged for the full following 24hrs if you do need to call them they do speak good english, I spoke to them acouple times and never had a problem.  Just remeber you swipe on the passenger side


----------



## TJBi (Feb 23, 2022)

Cass said:


> <snip> Just remeber you swipe on the passenger side


Depends which side you have your steering wheel!


----------



## Cass (Feb 23, 2022)

TJBi said:


> Depends which side you have your steering wheel!


Well yes I supose one should never assume,


----------



## mike w (Feb 23, 2022)

Many thanks. Swiping, this is what I first thought although there is no magnetic strip on the reverse of the card. Looks like I need to move into the 21st century


----------



## witzend (Feb 23, 2022)

We have the card an have found it easy to use but don't use it very often so keep as little as possible on it and only top it up on line when we are ready to leave the aire


----------

